# The Great Prop Co-Op



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

You need a prop for your boat but don't know which one to buy. Wouldn't it be great if you could buy lots of props and pick the best one? But you can't. Instead you ask fellow forum members for help. Everyone does their best to send you in the right direction. You buy a recommended prop and all is well. Or is it. Maybe your boat is heavier or lighter than most. Maybe you have a jackplate, doel fin, or trim tabs. Maybe yours isn't balanced like everyone else. Maybe your horse power is different. Did you really get the best prop for your money? The point is boats are not rigged exactly the same or used the same way. It stands to reason the prop requirements would be different.
I suggest we can help the members out by offering our spare props to others for testing. Here's how it works.
List the year, make, HP, 2 or 4 stroke in the post heading. The dia, pitch, material, manuf, location plus any other info would be in the post. 

Example: 
2005 Yamaha 15    4 Stroke
9.25'' x 10p   3 blade SS   Power Tech  #YM15SWA3R10P     Mosquito Lagoon area 

These posts would not be for discussions. No comments allowed. They would be a place for members to offer up their spare props for other members to try. By not posting comments, members could easily find a prop in their area and PM the poster to work out the details. 
Meet someone at the ramp. They supply the boat, you supply the prop. Make a new friend and maybe even get to spend some time on a different type of boat. In this economy, maybe some could benefit from this service before laying out their hard earned money on a guess. Come on. How many extra props do you have laying around?
Please don't reply to this unless you have a prop to offer.
Calvin


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

2005 Yamaha 15 HP 4 stroke

9.25 X 11 aluminum(stock prop)  3 blade

9.25 X 10 SS Power Tech  3 blade
SWA3R10P

9.25 X 9  SS  Power Tech   4 blade
SWA4R9P

Mosquito Lagoon, St Johns river-Sanford


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

Mercury / Mariner 1985 -2000+ 2 stroke 18, 20, 25, hp 

10 3/8 x 13 Alum.

Just ordered 10 3/8 x 15 Stainless.

Various Johnsen / Evenrude kicker props I will look and find out actual sizes and post later.


----------



## RShrimp (Jun 18, 2010)

Merc, 25 2 stroke, 10.5x18 Over the hub chopper.
I seriously dought any fishing boat is gonna turn this prop, but I have it. I ran it on a 10 foot tunnel hull Merc Cub with a 25 merc 2 stroke that was highly modified.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

mercury 25 hp and yamaha 25 hp. 
turning point 10 x 15 pitch
stock yamaha 10 x 11 pitch
mercury over the hub chopper 10 x 18 pitch worked by ron hill
same as shrimpys ad above me
and stock 25 merc prop


----------

